# [SOLVED] HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish



## BugMagnet1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought a pair of HP LCD monitors. Connected and used one for a while by itself. This week I decided to setup a dual-monitor configuration, with the extended desktop option.

WOW. the newly connected monitor is produces bright white images while the one in use for a while looks dim and a bit yellowed. I tried adjusting brightness, contrast and color on that one to get the screens to match but nothing I could do would make it have a bright white display. It is very apparent as I slide a document from one screen to the other.

Is that to be expected? does an LCD monitor 'age' and lose brightness so soon? That is a bit disturbing since trying to edit colors on photos and videos will be difficult when the monitor doesn't display accurate color information.

Hp has agreed to provide a replacement but can I expect that after some months it too will lose its luster and not show bright whites? Do LED monitors fare better on this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish*

Try the problematic monitor by itself using the same connectivity as the other.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish*

You should get years of service from a monitor. The monitor is question is faulty.


----------



## BugMagnet1 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish*

I switched video feeds and no change. the monitor looked 'dingy' compared to the one new out of the box.

HP seems to have agreed. Based merely on my first report to them, I got a callback to inform me they were prepared to send a replacement. After I provided the info they needed, they sent it next day air with a pickup ticket for the old monitor. I was impressed. The replament seemed to be a refurb, actually about 6 months older production date than the one being replaced, but its screen is also bright white.

I am still wondering though whether or not if over time these LCD monitors will maintain this bright white screen or if they will gradually go yellow too. Anyone have any long term history on them?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish*

I've never had an LCD screen turn "yellow". I have a 10+ year old 17" model that still functions normally. 

Yes, they will eventually fail, all hardware does. But a "yellow" screen is not a common fault.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP LCD monitor - dim, yellowish*

Glad it worked out and you're problem was resolved.
I also have some LED's several yrs.ld and have never heard of one "yellowing" but you never know with PC components.


----------

